# bororas/rasbora maculata



## richy (Nov 8, 2004)

does anyone have any experience breeding these guys? i got some a while back (about 25 of 'em) and am trying to figure out how to breed them. i assume it's quite hard since these guys are rare in the hobby, but i think it can be done. i googled, but didn't come up with much.

i had these guys for several months now and they remain a pale pink color, rather than the bright red hue that they are supposed to be.

i've read of recommendations of using something called "black water" extract (bwe) that mimics conditions and minerals found in the amazon. of course, these guys are *not* from the amazon, but rather from asia. any idea if the bwe will help them color up or breed or both? thanks.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Experimentation is usually the key to breeding success. It sometimes takes several different attempts to find that little missing link to breed a certain type of fish.

Try different temps, layouts, water flow, caves or rocks, the blackwater, different diets, and of course lots of water changes.

It could be that they aren't coloring up yet if they aren't quite mature enough to want to spawn. 

Try those different things, and if you notice more color, you'll probably be on the right track.

Good luck!


----------



## Plattykins (Apr 3, 2005)

Here is an interesting article that might help you out.

http://characin.com/carey/articles/98/two_rasbora_spawns.html


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

Condition your fish with foods high in protein and get them nice and plump. Then place them in a tank with really soft, acidic water with a lot of leaf litter and java moss and drop the water level to a half to one inch. Keep an eye on them, looking for the female to lose some girth, then take the pair out. 

Feed the fry with infusoria or APR. This is the harder part as you might imagine.

The trigger with Boraras, Microrasbora, and Sundanio is really shallow water.


----------



## richy (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks for the info! It will be helpful when I am able to try a breeding program. I don't have space for an additional tank where I can lower the water level unfortunately. Also, that book "Rasboras" may be worth a looky. Thanks, again.

BTW, black water extract. Anyone have any exp?


----------

